# Anti-Trump protestors are outside of Uber’s SF headquarters



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/20/anti-trump-protestors-are-outside-of-ubers-sf-headquarters/
Posted 25 minutes ago by Megan Rose Dickey (@meganrosedickey)

Happy inauguration day (ughhh). Anti-Donald Trump protestors are outside of Uber's San Francisco headquarters. Protestors have linked arms outside Uber's entrance, chanting, "Donald Trump, go away. Racist sexist, anti-gay."

They're protesting Uber because the company's CEO, Travis Kalanick, is a member of Trump's Strategic and Policy forum. That group also includes Tesla's Elon Musk and PepsiCo's Indra Nooyi.

I've reached out to Uber and will update this story if I hear back.

Featured Image: REUTERS/Shu Zhang

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note the first person text above is that of Tech Crunch contributor Megan Rose Dickey


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/20/anti-trump-protestors-are-outside-of-ubers-sf-headquarters/
> Posted 25 minutes ago by Megan Rose Dickey (@meganrosedickey)
> 
> Happy inauguration day (ughhh). Anti-Donald Trump protestors are outside of Uber's San Francisco headquarters. Protestors have linked arms outside Uber's entrance, chanting, "Donald Trump, go away. Racist sexist, anti-gay."
> ...


Shu Zhang ? What do Communist Chinese have to do with Reuters articles on American Politics ?
Who is TRYING TO RUN OUR CIRCUS ! Are they afraid America may MAKE something again instead of importing from China ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/20/anti-trump-protestors-are-outside-of-ubers-sf-headquarters/
> Posted 25 minutes ago by Megan Rose Dickey (@meganrosedickey)
> 
> Happy inauguration day (ughhh). Anti-Donald Trump protestors are outside of Uber's San Francisco headquarters. Protestors have linked arms outside Uber's entrance, chanting, "Donald Trump, go away. Racist sexist, anti-gay."
> ...


The man hasn't even started yet and they are trying to cripple him and his administration by attacking appointees ?
What exactly do they wish to do ?
Cripple the country because HILLARY was rejected ONCE AGAIN ?
That divide & Conquer strategy is working real good for them.
Soon United Nations & Globalists will be running everything !


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Hell yeah! Chain gangs are Back baby!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you looked around ?
America has ONE tire manufacturer left,owned by Americans. GOODYEAR.
America has ONE major oil company left ,EXXON . to compete with Royal Dutch Shell& British Petroleum.
Dodge is owned by Fiat.
Pabst Blue Ribbon is owned by Russia.
Look around.
Realize.
Airbus is squeezing Boeing.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Keep up the good work, protesters. We see you, we hear you, we love you, and we SUPPORT you!


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/20/anti-trump-protestors-are-outside-of-ubers-sf-headquarters/
> Posted 25 minutes ago by Megan Rose Dickey (@meganrosedickey)
> 
> Happy inauguration day (ughhh). Anti-Donald Trump protestors are outside of Uber's San Francisco headquarters. Protestors have linked arms outside Uber's entrance, chanting, "Donald Trump, go away. Racist sexist, anti-gay."
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/20/uber-headquarters-trump-protest

Article in the sf guardian


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Have you looked around ?
> America has ONE tire manufacturer left,owned by Americans. GOODYEAR.
> America has ONE major oil company left ,EXXON . to compete with Royal Dutch Shell& British Petroleum.
> Dodge is owned by Fiat.
> ...


Hahahah yeah lets make america great again!!! Wow pabst blue ribbon thats all you can come up with? Such a tragedy that the cheapest shittiest beer is owned by russia. Wow such a shame


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The man hasn't even started yet and they are trying to cripple him and his administration by attacking appointees ?
> What exactly do they wish to do ?
> Cripple the country because HILLARY was rejected ONCE AGAIN ?
> That divide & Conquer strategy is working real good for them.
> Soon United Nations & Globalists will be running everything !


The only thing crippling will be your wallet. Cause your losing baby


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

So from what I gather from all is is that the Russians are coming, and the Chinese came already. Film at 11.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Loralie said:


> The only thing crippling will be your wallet. Cause your losing baby


Denial : NOT a river in Egypt !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Working for Uber is embracing a handicap


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> So from what I gather from all is is that the Russians are coming, and the Chinese came already. Film at 11.


The Japanese soLD back at 25¢ on the dollar on a Black Monday shakedown. The Euro got nailed at a New York Hotel ,I.M.F. leadérs & maids baby . . .I made a killing on the 08 crash . . . by not buying the official stories.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Loralie said:


> The only thing crippling will be your wallet. Cause your losing baby


Liberal democrats are an endangered species. This deplorable thinks you need protection. I offer you a safe place in your uber inside an airport que waiting for your next 1 hit wonder that will pay for your hillary sticker


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Loralie said:


> Hahahah yeah lets make america great again!!! Wow pabst blue ribbon thats all you can come up with? Such a tragedy that the cheapest shittiest beer is owned by russia. Wow such a shame





Fubernuber said:


> Liberal democrats are an endangered species. This deplorable thinks you need protection. I offer you a safe place in your uber inside an airport que waiting for your next 1 hit wonder that will pay for your hillary sticker


 yeah we are really safe and protected by uber you must work for them so you should know. I dont own a hillary sticker but i think your gonna need one when your demigogue ruins america. Good luck to you. I wish ya the best


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Keep up the good work, protesters. We see you, we hear you, we love you, and we SUPPORT you!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Loralie said:


> You think your safe? Well your not either and i guarentee they dont care about you either. Well your too afraid to change anyways. So you support having a dictator then? Well thats wonderful. Take out the tator and you just have a &%[email protected]!*. Just as you said about the egg and the yolk.


Those who would sacrifice FREEDOM for safety, Deserve Neither.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No matter what you think, Donald J. Trump is the President of the United States. Even if you didn't vote for him you should support him. Breaking out windows and setting limo's on fire is not constructive. No, he's not perfect but please show me any President who has been. I don't like it but the US public has voted and the vote is that Mr. Trump will be the President for at least the next 4 years. If you are not happy then you should follow the laws setup to deal with this. Contact your State Representive, your Congressman or any other politician who has the ability to help. Ranbling on about your displeasure or destroying the property of folks who had nothing at all to do with this outcome might make you feel good but you have ruined someone else's property for no reason what-so-ever.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No matter what you think, Donald J. Trump is the President of the United States. Even if you didn't vote for him you should support him. Breaking out windows and setting limo's on fire is not constructive. No, he's not perfect but please show me any President who has been. I don't like it but the US public has voted and the vote is that Mr. Trump will be the President for at least the next 4 years. If you are not happy then you should follow the laws setup to deal with this. Contact your State Representive, your Congressman or any other politician who has the ability to help. Ranbling on about your displeasure or destroying the property of folks who had nothing at all to do with this outcome might make you feel good but you have ruined someone else's property for no reason what-so-ever.


Not a chance. I don't support bigotry, racism, etc... I need not say more. He's not my president.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

So life in 'Merica has been so good, that this white middle aged suburbanite has to drive for Uber for crying out loud!
Please tell me that the past 8 years have been rewarding and you're financially better off...
I hope that Trump can make America Great Again, and that all of us (yes all of us) will be better off. Like the saying says, "Nothing ventured, nothing gained!"
Rising tides raise all boats.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Liberals are like "god i hope trump fails" then they go on a train and say "god i hope this train doesnt derail". Thats totally rational


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Really? What's the surge like? Making any money?


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No matter what you think, Donald J. Trump is the President of the United States. Even if you didn't vote for him you should support him. Breaking out windows and setting limo's on fire is not constructive. No, he's not perfect but please show me any President who has been. I don't like it but the US public has voted and the vote is that Mr. Trump will be the President for at least the next 4 years. If you are not happy then you should follow the laws setup to deal with this. Contact your State Representive, your Congressman or any other politician who has the ability to help. Ranbling on about your displeasure or destroying the property of folks who had nothing at all to do with this outcome might make you feel good but you have ruined someone else's property for no reason what-so-ever.


Didn't the Sea Hag win the popular vote? If so, thank goodness for the Electoral College!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The man hasn't even started yet and they are trying to cripple him and his administration by attacking appointees ?
> What exactly do they wish to do ?
> Cripple the country because HILLARY was rejected ONCE AGAIN ?
> That divide & Conquer strategy is working real good for them.
> Soon United Nations & Globalists will be running everything !


I know. It's like the last 8 years when they did that to the previous president (not the appointees, but just everything else). Goddam dirty apes.

United Nations doesn't run anything.

Fell the Bern.....oh, wait


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

ZREXMike said:


> Didn't the Sea Hag win the popular vote? If so, thank goodness for the Electoral College!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> I know. It's like the last 8 years when they did that to the previous president (not the appointees, but just everything else). Goddam dirty apes.
> 
> United Nations doesn't run anything.
> 
> Fell the Bern.....oh, wait


What are you talking about? When did people protest obama? When did anyone go in the streets and start looting when he said "if you like your insurance, you can keep it"? When did people protest when he repeatedly showed his one sided love of criminals while condemning police? You are so full of shit.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> What are you talking about? When did people protest obama? When did anyone go in the streets and start looting when he said "if you like your insurance, you can keep it"? When did people protest when he repeatedly showed his one sided love of criminals while condemning police? You are so full of shit.


I'm too lazy to do any research for this post. I was just relying on my memory. But here's Youtube, first thing that came up. Memories are pretty short term in America, so you're forgiven. And peopel aren't looting for a cause. People often pull that crap, just opportunizing on the situation. sometimes the FBI and other hate groups do it just to discredit the point of the protestors. It's a classic espionage move.




And Trump hasn't shown his long form birth certificate yet. We aren't sure if the father isn't an orangutan. There have been rumors.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Not a chance. I don't support bigotry, racism, etc... I need not say more. He's not my president.


Unless you are one of those illegal aliens or planning to move to another Country (and no one is stopping you) he IS the President of the US and the President of every US citizen. I didn't say you have to like it but you do have to accept it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> I'm too lazy to do any research for this post. I was just relying on my memory. But here's Youtube, first thing that came up. Memories are pretty short term in America, so you're forgiven. And peopel aren't looting for a cause. People often pull that crap, just opportunizing on the situation. sometimes the FBI and other hate groups do it just to discredit the point of the protestors. It's a classic espionage move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats you have found one nascent video about an obama protest that happen into his 2nd term long after he took office and after he lied on camera to the american people about being able to keep their existing insurance. Lets compare apples to oranges. Trump will be the orange. Find me a massive nation wide movement that portrayed obama as some racist (he clearly is), liar ( definite proof exists while he held office) or whatever. Where are these radical right protesters en masse before obama took office? Where are they during the past 8 years? The answer is they basically dont exists barring some lower life forms that dont know the difference between a dictator and a pu$$ytator. Anyways you are over your head on this one with a flawed comparison


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone see this guys rug?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Unless you are one of those illegal aliens or planning to move to another Country (and no one is stopping you) he IS the President of the US and the President of every US citizen. I didn't say you have to like it but you do have to accept it.


Again he's not my president. Unless he starts acting like one. Show his tax returns, divest his business' etc..


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

He's your typical guy from Queens who "knows a guy that knows a guy". My dad referred to someone like that as an "empty suit".


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

You apsolutly right: Long live Kapitalisam dictatorship..


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> He's your typical guy from Queens who "knows a guy that knows a guy". My dad referred to someone like that as an "empty suit".


You guys are more than welcome to move to another country.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Donald Trump is bigger threat to our democracy than China and Russia combined.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

When you realize this will be to late for you. Think, and educate yourself.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Ask Portorican people.How he took Portorican gavrament money, promised amployement, filed bacropty took the money and run.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Polomarko said:


> Ask Portorican people.How he took Portorican gavrament money, promised amployement, filed bacropty took the money and run.


Huh ????


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Today we have to deferent kind of people. The first one: People who believe in fiction and second who believe in facts.
Unfortunately today we have so many of us who believe in feary tails.
This is not filozofical question, but it is here. Why we do not believe facts. Very hard to have right answer. This is just my opinion. Because realty, the facts are telling us something we do not want to hear.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Polomarko said:


> Ask Portorican people.How he took Portorican gavrament money, promised amployement, filed bacropty took the money and run.


polo, he's just a typical trump-troll. It's pointless trying to reason with him or anyone else who thinks he can do no wrong.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Polomarko said:


> Today we have to deferent kind of people. The first one: People who believe in fiction and second who believe in facts.
> Unfortunately today we have so many of us who believe in feary tails.
> This is not filozofical question, but it is here. Why we do not believe facts. Very hard to have right answer. This is just my opinion. Because realty, the facts are telling us something we do not want to hear.


And now there's a new one out there: The "alternative" facts.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

My friend I am not against you. We are on the same side. Ordinary people manipulated by big companies and corrupt politicians.I wish you good night.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> polo, he's just a typical trump-troll. It's pointless trying to reason with him or anyone else who thinks he can do no wrong.


So I guess anyone that likes trump and supports our country is a troll?liberals only want to hear their opinions,anyone that likes trump is wrong.60 million of us are happy that trump won.please get over it already.he will be our president for 8 years.❤️


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> Donald Trump is bigger threat to our democracy than China and Russia combined.


Really? Have you ever been to either? Do you know the definition of a dictator without looking it up? Its not the opposite of a pu$$ytator. Yoi probably are intelligent. You posibly do sport a high i.q. what you lack is an understanding of whats what. A threat to a democracy starts with the majority of news networks being run by a one sided agenda. In america for example all except one major network are owned an operated by people who claim to side with "progress". Do your self a favor and watch nov 8th election night news on cnn and fox side by side between 10pm and 1 am. If your eyes dont open consider your self permanently brainwashed. Pay attention to when the world reacts to trump having an advantage and when cnn admits to it. Just one small example of what you are spoon fed like a sheep. The irony is that i used to be just like you. Even voted for obama first time. My eyes opened up as i grew older started popping kids out started dealing with liberal corporations and started listening to different oppinions without belonging to a side. Long story short, i know where the lies are and you are repeating them screaming "i hope trump fails" as you board a train and say "i hope it doesnt derail".


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Keep up the good work, protesters. We see you, we hear you, we love you, and we SUPPORT you!


we support you as long as you dont ask for Government subsidies


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> So I guess anyone that likes trump and supports our country is a troll?liberals only want to hear their opinions,anyone that likes trump is wrong.60 million of us are happy that trump won.please get over it already.he will be our president for 8 years.❤️


correction: Liberals Do Not "Hear" nor "listen". They're in a world of their own

Why Are Many Deaf People Liberal

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/deaf/comments/5jyyju


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Cole Hann said:


> correction: Liberals Do Not "Hear" nor "listen". They're in a world of their own
> 
> Why Are Many Deaf People Liberal
> 
> ...


Dude you need to pick a side. One day you sound like a progress demonstrator the next you bash liberals. Its very confusing


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Cole Hann said:


> correction: Liberals Do Not "Hear" nor "listen". They're in a world of their own
> 
> Why Are Many Deaf People Liberal
> 
> ...


Related to that reddit thread you posted. You know why people from all over the world come to america for life saving surgery? Do you know why people from america go to mexico for surgery? The answer is simple. I actually lived in a country where everything but food and shelter was free or obtainable by bartering. The problem with govt. Healthcare free or subsidized is the same as anything that government puts out there. It sucks! Its really bad. You can go to mexico and get teeth or boob implants for a fraction of the price. You may even have a great experience and solid work. The problem is the chances of having a horrible experience is astronomically higher. Same goes for canada or any other place. My sister is a doctor. Her husband is a doctor. They fly their kid for a routine checkup for a condition to NYC because they know the differece between their NY doctors and other state doctors is worth the trip and added expense. You want american healthcare to be equally shitty for everyone. I want exactly what we have now. Those with money and connections get the best. Those without aspire to make money and connections so they can get the best. Take out that opportunity to have the best that only money can afford and you take away peoples aspirations. You never stopped to wonder why america is the #1 destination for all people seeking to relocate. Its not because we have lovely liberals here. Its because we have the best of almost everything here. We even had opportunities for all. Today with the liberal in control we have uber and amazon putting us to work in their sweatshops


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Dude you need to pick a side. One day you sound like a progress demonstrator the next you bash liberals. Its very confusing


Fubernuber his avator says it all. Even republicans can't stand Trump.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Fubernuber his avator says it all. Even republicans can't stand Trump.


i dont have to like him or even admire him to vote for him. I am still confused. Some of you guys are talking out both sides of your mouth.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I can't stand trump period. I can't make more clear then that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> Huh ????


Bacropty !!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> You guys are more than welcome to move to another country.


Some of us (supposedly) fought for the rights of Americans to speak freely. Are you suggesting that someone who believes in our Constitution should leave because you got butt hurt over what they say?

You must hate America? It's OUR RIGHT to say "Trump isn't my President." And if you don't like it, perhaps it's YOU who should pack up and leave.

My DD-214 gives me the right to verbally bash the Cheeto man any way I see fit. If you don't like it, tough.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> Huh ????


Hard time keeping up with the class? ;-)

http://fortune.com/2015/07/14/trump-puerto-rico-golf-bankruptcy


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> So I guess anyone that likes trump and supports our country is a troll?liberals only want to hear their opinions,anyone that likes trump is wrong.60 million of us are happy that trump won.please get over it already.he will be our president for 8 years.❤️


And 75 million aren't. What's your point? More people voted against Cheetos Man than voted for him. You know that, right?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> And 75 million aren't. What's your point? More people voted against Cheetos Man than voted for him. You know that, right?


My point is that all you liberals do is cry and whine when things don't go you're way.mr trump is president and I love it.sorry.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> And 75 million aren't. What's your point? More people voted against Cheetos Man than voted for him. You know that, right?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No one can stop anyone from saying stupid stuff. You can say "Trump is not MY President" but just saying it does not make it true. You just get to join President Trump's club.....The Alternative Facts club! If you are a US Citizen, like it or not, despite what you might spew, President Trump IS the President of every US citizen. Deal with it!


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> And 75 million aren't. What's your point? More people voted against Cheetos Man than voted for him. You know that, right?


8 years.❤️


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Not a chance. I don't support bigotry, racism, etc... I need not say more. He's not my president.


I never said you have to support him, like him or agree with his policies. But that does not make him any less your President. In case you are really unhappy with that FACT there are many other Countries available for immigration. Please feel free to exercise that option. Remember, the President does not rule like a Dictator. Congress has to allow him to be stupid and that scares me more than Trump.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

He'll be my president when he acts like one. This 'he won, he's our president" doesn't cut it. Spare me with the knee-jerk (if you don't like it... bleh bleh..) . Jeez these Trump supporters just don't get it.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> He'll be my president when he acts like one. This 'he won, he's our president" doesn't cut it. Spare me with the knee-jerk (if you don't like it... bleh bleh..) . Jeez these Trump supporters just don't get it.


Lol these democrats just don't get it.but I better be careful saying anything about liberals.ive already been warned by 2 moderators that are obviously democrats.and we all know liberals don't want to hear any other opinions other than their own.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

"If you don't like it, bleh, bleh"......That is the intelligence level of the folks that elected this moron! I don't like it any better than you but despite that fact I / you cannot change it. Let's just wait for him to step on his weenie and then maybe we can impeach him (sorry, just dreaming out loud).


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> "If you don't like it, bleh, bleh"......That is the intelligence level of the folks that elected this moron! I don't like it any better than you but despite that fact I / you cannot change it. Let's just wait for him to step on his weenie and then maybe we can impeach him (sorry, just dreaming out loud).


He will be president for 8 years.thank god.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't get the whole liberal / conservative thing when no one in the Country is totally either of these. We all have a variety of opinions and none of these fall perfectly into one category. We are a Country of varied ideas, believes and desires. We are Republicans, Democrats, Independents and a few others including the crazy Tea Party folks. No matter, we all have a combination of opinions which is really the one thing that makes this Country great. One idea followed blindly by everyone is a recipe for disaster. I love the fact that many folks hate Trump. Many folks hated Obama. Many folks hated many of our Presidents. That's OK as it just makes us all work a little bit harder.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> He will be president for 8 years.thank god.


Oh God, I sure hope not! Let's see now bad the first term goes before we have to find a reasonable replacement!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol the one appointed is Elon Musk, he invited Travis for his subcabinet, don't worry though, Trump appoints the best for the job and like his employees outside the whitehouse, he keeps them on a tight leash, he is quick to fire those who make him look bad.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

If u gonna protest stay on side walks and dont block roads..cuz now busineses and reg people struggle cuz of ur shit.
If you wanna protest stay at home..make a youtube video and post it. Dont effect my dang driving


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Loralie said:


> Lol he is orange look at his spray tanned face. You racists and biggots oops i mean loyal Trump supporters guess what when the next world war happens because of this idiot you wont be spared because guess what all the rich ones will survive. And this dictactor your supporting wont even save your sorry selfs.


You are not only dillesional but you are the bigot.you are free to move if you are upset.but stop crying.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Loralie said:


> Lol he is orange look at his spray tanned face. You racists and biggots oops i mean loyal Trump supporters guess what when the next world war happens because of this idiot you wont be spared because guess what all the rich ones will survive. And this dictactor your supporting wont even save your sorry selfs.


Lol it explains everything.you are from the liberal capital San Francisco.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Loralie said:


> And what anus did you crawl out of? Why are you on the bay area uber thread??? Go work in texas for some pennies


Lol texas?im Michigan for even less pennies.but trump will be president for 8 years.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Lionslover said:


> My point is that all you liberals do is cry and whine when things don't go you're way.mr trump is president and I love it.sorry.


It appears that you are the one
"Crying and whining". But regarding your love for president dump, I bet you would be interested in a few wallet size nude photos of the dump ?, come on now don't play coy. We all saw your eyes light up when you heard nude photos of the dump.
P.S. Hitler just like dump only wanted to make Germany great again.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> It appears that you are the one
> "Crying and whining". But regarding your love for president dump, I bet you would be interested in a few wallet size nude photos of the dump ?, come on now don't play coy. We all saw your eyes light up when you heard nude photos of the dump.
> P.S. Hitler just like dump only wanted to make Germany great again.


Yes I would love nude photos of him.is something wrong with that?and I'm not crying at all,I'm laughing at all you liberals and you're nonsense.this great American will be president for 8 years.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> Lol these democrats just don't get it.but I better be careful saying anything about liberals.ive already been warned by 2 moderators that are obviously democrats.and we all know liberals don't want to hear any other opinions other than their own.


It's ok buddy, hold on tight to your beliefs & opinion's.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> It's ok buddy, hold on tight to your beliefs & opinion's.


Let's say I hope so,time will tell.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

LMFAO!!!!

*bookmarked for later*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I never said you have to support him, like him or agree with his policies. But that does not make him any less your President. In case you are really unhappy with that FACT there are many other Countries available for immigration. Please feel free to exercise that option. Remember, the President does not rule like a Dictator. Congress has to allow him to be stupid and that scares me more than Trump.


My apologies. I always try to remember the "checks and balances". Though I suspect Trump would run the country like dictator if he had the option.


----------

